#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  translation please

## Rigger

Any help please


ฆซํโโ๊๕ณํฐ ฑ๊๋ฒฺฯ?ณืศฐษญโ๊"ฒ๕ณํฐ "ฒ๋ฌฆ้ฯ๕ูญฏํฯฌ,ญ

<LI class="uiListItem  uiListVerticalItemBorder">
หวัดดีครับ พี่มินทร์ สบายดีไมครับ ไม่ค่อยได้ทักทายกันเลย







มี อะไร คิดถึง น้อง คน นี้ ได้ นะ คัฟ ผม



พี่ ลบ ผม ออก ตาก เพื่อน แล้ว เหรอ คัฟ
ขอโทษ นะ คัฟ ที่ ทำ อะไร ไห้ ไม่ พอใจ
ดู แล ตัว เอง ด้วย นะ คัฟ 
เป็น ห่วง นะ คัฟ

----------


## Carrabow

> Any help please
> 
> 
> ฆซํโโ๊๕ณํฐ ฑ๊๋ฒฺฯ?ณืศฐษญโ๊"ฒ๕ณํฐ "ฒ๋ฌฆ้ฯ๕ูญฏํฯฌ,ญ
> 
> <LI class="uiListItem uiListVerticalItemBorder">
> หวัดดีครับ พี่มินทร์ สบายดีไมครับ ไม่ค่อยได้ทักทายกันเลย
> 
> 
> ...


 
No luck on this end, Sorry

----------


## Rigger

It probably slang thai internet chat

----------


## Begbie

Hello Pee Mint, how are you, we haven't met(?)

----------


## S Landreth

> Any help please


From the girlfriend. She told me to tell you this doesnt seem to be serious and the author writes in a juvenile manner.

ฆซํโโ๊๕ณํฐ ฑ๊๋ฒฺฯ?ณืศฐษญโ๊"ฒ๕ณํฐ "ฒ๋ฌฆ้ฯ๕ูญฏํฯฌ,ญ

This doesn't mean anything, because of a shift error?

<LI class="uiListItem uiListVerticalItemBorder">
หวัดดีครับ พี่มินทร์ สบายดีไมครับ ไม่ค่อยได้ทักทายกันเลย

This message was written by a younger male to an older person called Min (Could be a male or a female)

Hello P Min.  How are you?  We havent communicated much. 

มี อะไร คิดถึง น้อง คน นี้ ได้ นะ คัฟ ผม

Anything you can think of this younger brother (it can also mean younger male saying "think of me")

พี่ ลบ ผม ออก ตาก เพื่อน แล้ว เหรอ คัฟ

Did you delete me from your friends (can be friends list)

ขอโทษ นะ คัฟ ที่ ทำ อะไร ไห้ ไม่ พอใจ

Im sorry if I caused any dissatisfaction

ดู แล ตัว เอง ด้วย นะ คัฟ 

Take care of yourself.

เป็น ห่วง นะ คัฟ

I care for you.

----------


## roongsi

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> Any help please
> 
> 
> From the girlfriend. She told me to tell you this doesnt seem to be serious and the author writes in a juvenile manner.
> 
> ฆซํโโ๊๕ณํฐ ฑ๊๋ฒฺฯ?ณืศฐษญโ๊"ฒ๕ณํฐ "ฒ๋ฌฆ้ฯ๕ูญฏํฯฌ,ญ
> ...


 
Yes, That translation is correct(I'm Thai)

----------


## somtamslap

> คัฟ


 Is that a name?

----------


## mirumoh

> Originally Posted by roongsi
> 
> คัฟ
> 
> 
>  Is that a name?


คัฟ is ครับ for teenager used

----------


## aging one

they are both Kop as in kop koon kop, but the first is spelled internet style M8 rather than mate.  This according to one of my twins.  :Smile:

----------


## crocodilexp

> they are both Kop as in kop koon kop


Not Kop as in the name กบ?

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

My little Honey Bunny said pritty much the above is correct.

I am Thai too but never went to school so can only read welsh.

----------


## aging one

> Not Kop as in the name กบ?


No for sure thats Koap "frog"

----------


## Rigger

Can anyone transale below please, i have given up on google and few others as they never seem to say the right thing.



"กุอารมเสีย โครตเลยว่ะ ทีกุก่อนนะมึง"

 คนสวย..ปรี๊ด
 ใคทำให้อารมเสียยายถึงพูดไม่เพาะ
เดียวแก่ยิ้มเดียวนี้เราสวยและรวยมาก555
555 ชอบอ่ะ ส ว ย และ ร ว ย ม า ก กิ้วๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## PorYai

Not easy to make something out of it with all the chat spellings, but should be close enough to give you an idea:

I'm in a really fucking bad mood

Someone beautiful....boohoo
Who made you feel so bad that you talk this foul?
Soon you'll smile and we'll be very beautiful and rich hahaha
Hahaha I like, beautiful and rich hihihi

(I guess the joke in Thai is that beautiful and rich are almost the same word: suai and ruai)

----------


## draco888

I suppose asking the writer or recipient of this chat would be blowing your cover?  :Smile:

----------


## yortyiam

A bit worrying, that transcript. Rigger; watch your back bud. Or your loved ones too.

----------


## Rigger

> Not easy to make something out of it with all the chat spellings, but should be close enough to give you an idea:
> 
> I'm in a really fucking bad mood
> 
> Someone beautiful....boohoo
> Who made you feel so bad that you talk this foul?
> Soon you'll smile and we'll be very beautiful and rich hahaha
> Hahaha I like, beautiful and rich hihihi
> 
> (I guess the joke in Thai is that beautiful and rich are almost the same word: suai and ruai)


Thanks for the reply PorYai

----------


## Rigger

> A bit worrying, that transcript. Rigger; watch your back bud. Or your loved ones too.


I am worth more alive than dead  :Smile:  

It was taken off face book and other than the second statement its a shared facebook post between My wife and her girlfriend. 
Anyway if she was going to kill me I would have thought she would have done it by now coming up to 13 years  :Smile:

----------


## adzt1

^ just check in every hr though 

.  just to be sure eh?

----------


## Bogon

^ Or PM your bank details and PIN number?

If I feel their is any suspicious activity going on. I will remove all your funds straight away.
What a nice man I am eh? :Smile:

----------


## Exige

Time to pack & run for the hills?

----------


## Carrabow

Hey Rigger,


First off, are you doing something that would cause you to worry?

If you are stop now.

If you are worried about your spouse? 

Thai women are a heep of trouble, but between the both of you... with communication. Yer gonna be be OK..


Spending long times out at work can be very hard. I know, I did it for years. 

Me and my wife have been together for 9 years... At first I was worried... 

I love her more than I did 9 years ago.

Fookin awsome woman


I hope that helps Bro

----------


## Stumpy

Its a bit scary that foreigners have to be "Worried" for their safety being with a Thai women. I have a few friends that are in relationships that have sent me FB private messages and had my GF translate them. Same kind of deal.  In both cases the gal had another guy in the works. Of course one of the huge variables is content and emotions. Translating leads to a lot to interpretation which can be dangerous. 

My GF read the Thai and it is translated correctly. Now what you do with it, is the next question.

Best of luck

----------


## ENT

Whenever I noticed that kind of thing, it was secrecy and frequency of contacts that alerted me to trouble brewing, I couldn't access the messages, but just watched the behaviour patterns during and after received messages, texts etc.

A sudden need to make a quick trip out, or meeting an old friend of family etc was always a bit of a give away, but frequent calls from or to someone, especially sneaky ones, is a dead give away to something going on  that you aren't supposed to know about.

Anyway, who writes "I care for/about you.", other than some prospective "close" person?
And WTF "...will be rich and happy..", someone planning on becoming wealthy quickly?
Is that in your game plan, on your horizon at this time?
If not, whos? Check it out, discreetly.

Watch yer back rigger, but it all could be quite harmless, especially if she can talk out front happy about it.

If not, get the fwk outa there.

----------


## kingwilly

Jesus, I'm glad I don't need to snoop on my wife.

----------


## Rigger

I am not worried about my safety and as well not doing anything that shouldnt be doing,
Was just interested in what she wrote when she was upset.

----------


## Rigger

What about this one

จะมีเพียงเธอ รักเพียงแต่เธอ
เมื่อก่อน เคยรักมากเท่ารั่ย มันยังคงรักมากเท่านั้น

----------


## Rigger

And this one


คิดถึงเค้าไม
งั้นนอนหลับฝันดีคับพี่มิ้น
ไปนอนยังไง ยังออนยุ
เออ แปลก
ฝันดีน่ะคับพี่มิ้น

----------


## Carrabow

C'mon Bro,


Relax, how long have you been with her? If I may ask?

I think yer gonna be OK. All of my teenage Nieces and Nefews keep in touch with the 'ole lady. I also have 2 kids with all of their buddies sending her messages. I always made it fun for the kids and their friends. When I get home they all come home for sanook sanom. 

Be proud Bro!

----------


## Carrabow

> And this one
> 
> 
> คิดถึงเค้าไม
> งั้นนอนหลับฝันดีคับพี่มิ้นไปนอนยังไง ยังออนยุเออ แปลกฝันดีน่ะคับพี่มิ้น


 
I do not.

I sleep good not mint.

I have to sleep on precipitation.

Lower it.

How good it is mint.


This is what I got from the conversation




He can not sleep....He sleeps while it is wet???Does this guy work in construction?

*Lower it...* 


Take it easy.




How are you...


Hope that helps :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Relax, how long have you been with her? If I may ask?


13 years. Cant trust Google translate, more worried wht the one below says






> จะมีเพียงเธอ รักเพียงแต่เธอ เมื่อก่อน เคยรักมากเท่ารั่ย มันยังคงรักมากเท่านั้น

----------


## Rigger

heres the conversation 

·         

o    แง๊ๆๆๆ
o    เมียจร้า
o    
·         

o    
·         

o    คิดถึงเค้าไม
o    งั้นนอนหลับฝันดีคับพี่มิ้น
o    ไปนอนยังไง ยังออนยุ
o    เออ แปลก
o    ฝันดีน่ะคับพี่มิ้น
·         

วันอังคาร

o    ยังเพ้อยุเน้
o    จะมีเพียงเธอ รักเพียงแต่เธอ
o    เมื่อก่อน เคยรักมากเท่ารั่ย มันยังคงรักมากเท่านั้น

----------


## Carrabow

Hey Bro!


Chill the fook out,


There are people who can read all this stuff  and give a translation.



I really do not think you need to worry.....


Also, if you are that worried. Get a brother or a Nephew to get your back. If you do not trust them.



We can get Slap to go in Commando  :Smile: 


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Rigger

No trust on both sides here

กุคิดถึงมึง

----------


## Carrabow

> No trust on both sides here
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง


 

Hey Brother.


Chill,


Relax, I do not know what I can say to you to stop worrying.


Your feelings are over-riding yer common sense.......

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> No trust on both sides here
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง
> 
> 
>  
> ...


 






*กุคิดถึงมึง* I like shrimp too... I just like them fresh.

----------


## Rigger

I am relaxed just chilling getting some ink done  :mid:

----------


## draco888

> No trust on both sides here
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง


Not enough trust just to ask her?

----------


## Carrabow

Good,


Fookin 'ell



OK Rigger!!! here we go!

My wife has friends (guys) from when she was a girl.. If Mom (kuhn Mae) had one doubt..... she would get her ass kicked Isaan style.


If my brother's had a bad taste in their mouth?


All I can say is Oh shite ...

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> No trust on both sides here
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง
> 
> 
> Not enough trust just to ask her?


 
OK Drac?


What is your translation???

----------


## Spin

> กุคิดถึงมึง I like shrimp too... I just like them fresh.


You need to stop with google translation  :Smile: 

กุคิดถึงมึง is "goo kit teung mung" That's a harsh issan phrase for "I miss you" and is only used between friends as it is not polite.

----------


## Rigger

And the other stuff spin ?

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง I like shrimp too... I just like them fresh.
> 
> 
> You need to stop with google translation 
> 
> กุคิดถึงมึง is "goo kit teung mung" That's a harsh issan phrase for "I miss you" and is only used between friends as it is not polite.


 


You just said the best Spin..."*between friends as it is not polite"*



*Care to enlighten us? we could use your help Spin...*

I think Rigger needs someone like you to help him...

Here is an idea? Send him a message via privately.




I only want to help.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ Are you on drugs mate?

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ Are you on drugs mate?


No I am not.


I wanna help Rigger... Can you?

----------


## Spin

> And the other stuff spin ?


I'll get the mrs to translate it all a bit later today and drop it in a pm to you. She did give me the jist of it just now and its two friends who know each other well chatting together, pretty innocent stuff, nothing to be alarmed by, other than the coarse dialogue which is pretty normal.

----------


## peterpan

We all wannto help Rigger, he's a great guy and has put himself to inconvenience by helping me (and others) in the past. 
But Rigger knows my situation when i was well set up and shafted  for 350,000 dollars by Employees, ex employes and (corrupt) Police and various associates.
So he will understand when I express my admittedly, cynical view.  Thai's? Loverly people, but you can *NEVER completely* trust them.

I have been with my wife for 14 yrs and have two daughters with her, not really given me cause for concern, financially, but complete trust?
 No way. I will get plenty of flak for saying this, but they they only Thais I trust are those that have had substantial exposure to the western value system. 

Joe a fine and honorable thai man. ex thunderbirds was a good example.....

----------


## Rigger

Ok thanks spin and carrabow

----------


## Carrabow

> Ok thanks spin and carrabow


 
Hey Rigger,


I did not want you to get spun up.  I do not want you to jump to conclusions.

What I want... Is for you to be like me, look at this at the all angles, You are a grown man... What I mean by this ...is you have to be clear, concise, true to yourself and at cetain point... YOU   decide.


If you have been with your ole lady as long as I have...

You will be OK

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> And the other stuff spin ?
> 
> 
> I'll get the mrs to translate it all a bit later today and drop it in a pm to you. She did give me the jist of it just now and its two friends who know each other well chatting together, pretty innocent stuff, nothing to be alarmed by, other than the coarse dialogue which is pretty normal.


 
Thank You Spin!

That is why we have this forum...

This forum was made just for this...

Not a shite fest

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rigger
> ...


it's a rude way of saying 'I miss you'.

คิดถึง - miss this is the normal word
กู - i --- pronounced " Ku / Gu " means I but is a rude way of calling yourself

----------


## somtamslap

> กู - i --- pronounced " Ku / Gu " means I but is a rude way to call yourself


 Unless you're speaking to a good friend or relative. Same as Mueng (You).

----------


## Carrabow

Thanks Draco & Slap

I did not find the message to be undesired.

If it is, seeing your higher knowledge of Thai. Please help out Rigger.

Thanks guys!!

----------


## hillbilly

> Jesus, I'm glad I don't need to snoop on my wife.


Rigger,

Please ignore, this is the typical kingwilly windup.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> กู - i --- pronounced " Ku / Gu " means I but is a rude way to call yourself
> 
> 
>  Unless you're speaking to a good friend or relative. Same as Mueng (You).


True and it's also seems much more common on Facebook, forums, etc. than it is face-to-face.

----------


## Stumpy

Rigger,
here is my GF's translation from your post #32. She did the best she good to translate it with some emotion. Hope this helps




> heres the conversation 
> 
> แง๊ๆๆๆ  This is like a baby crying like Waaaaaah!!!
> 
> เมียจร้า My wife
> 
> 
> คิดถึงเค้าไม 'Do you miss me?"
> 
> ...

----------


## Stumpy

Facebook has become the demise of so many relationships young and old.  Some legitimate and others purely due to interpretation, sadly. 

My GF has an account to talk to her family under a false name to avoid people finding her when they might search. She does not like Facebook. I have one as well where I did my name backwards as my contact name so I can update my daughters. It serves a purpose. If my GF started carrying on with a guy on FB I would immediately tell her to end it. It is not open for discussion. But that's me. I have zero tolerance for BS and do not want to be in a position to have to chase what it is all about. There are certain behaviors in a relationship that should not exist and that's one of them...

----------


## Rigger

Yeh well I hit her about about and of course I am the one who is crazy, Funny thing is a strange e mail comes up in facebook when I enter M and when I run it in facebook its the kunt she was talking to, which means the fok has been in my house and used the computer.
I am sick as a dog today running fever all night, meant to head off on a ride tomorrow.

----------


## somtamslap

> Facebook has become the demise of so many relationships young and old.


 Too right. Zuckerberg should be publicly flogged for such an intrusive invention - fucking specky little kunt.

----------


## somtamslap

> I enter M and when I run it in facebook its the kunt she was talking to, which means the fok has been in my house and used the computer.


 But the kunt's another bird, right? This Pee Mint character?

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Facebook has become the demise of so many relationships young and old.
> 
> 
>  Too right. Zuckerberg should be publicly flogged for such an intrusive invention - fucking specky little kunt.


He is a twat and his site is a decay to society. Hope it belly ups

----------


## Carrabow

> Facebook has become the demise of so many relationships young and old. Some legitimate and others purely due to interpretation, sadly. 
> 
> ...


Yes.. Face fook is a bad place to be..."Nope I aint got one"

Oh... no more fuel to the fire.

----------


## Noknoi

Google is not a good source for translation.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Can you translate for them, Noknoi, and help them out?...

----------


## Noknoi

I hope that you are not being sarcastic. Of course I can and would love to help out but I see that some have been answered.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

No, not sarcastic at all...just seems that there have been few definitive translations...

----------


## Noknoi

> No, not sarcastic at all...just seems that there have been few definitive translations...


Sorry if I offended you...

----------


## draco888

Looks like the translations confirm each other to me already.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Yeh well I hit her about about and of course I am the one who is crazy


Know that feeling mate

----------


## Clark

Your description is too good and very interesting hahahah.. but I have no ability to understand of your language.

----------

